
Graphene: Fast, Strong, Cheap, and Impossible to Use (2014) - miked85
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/12/22/material-question
======
waffenklang
Mh, thanks for the repost. I'm curious if anything has actually improved since
2014? Whats the state of the art on the graphene front?

~~~
derision
apparently there is now a phone with graphene in the battery
[https://blog.mi.com/en/2020/08/11/a-decade-of-innovation-
xia...](https://blog.mi.com/en/2020/08/11/a-decade-of-innovation-xiaomi-
launches-record-setting-mi-10-ultra/)

~~~
The_rationalist
So is this battery state of the art? If so in what aspects? Charging speed?

~~~
derision
> Mi 10 Ultra is also the first to have mass-produced 50W wireless charging,
> capable of powering the device to 100% in just 40 minutes1, a speed that is
> equivalent to 50W wired charging. It additionally supports 10W reverse
> wireless charging.

I think there is some cooling aspect to it as well

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8751946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8751946)

Maybe we'll use the HTML doc title for this one too.

